# Bensalem, PA - 9Month Old B&T Female. No Time



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I hope this is not a duplicate. I did not see her posted here. This is just a crosspost. She came through from the GSD rescue Yahoo group. It said she has no time left

http://www.whspets.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=936752
08-3591 Gretchen's Web Page









Name: 08-3591 Gretchen
Status: Available for Adoption (adoption info)
Species: Dog
Breed: German Shepherd Dog
Sex: Female
Current Size: 55 Pounds
Current Age: 9 Months (best estimate)
Indoor or Outdoor: Indoor Only
Housetrained: Yes
Description:
I'm only 10 months old and was given up because my family moved and couldn't take me with them. i am 55-60 pounds.

CONTACT: [email protected]


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: CindyMI hope this is not a duplicate. I did not see her posted here. This is just a crosspost. She came through from the GSD rescue Yahoo group. It said she has no time left


This is a duplicate. She was posted here earlier but was moved to non urgent. I got the same message you did stating she is urgent.


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

She's crate trained, housebroken, and good with kids.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I am sorry for the double, i just looked in urgent. Here is her other post, http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post816322


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Paws crossed for this pretty girl!!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I am being told xx urgent...with possibility of euth today.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

This poor beautiful girl! Any temp. info? Other dogs?


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

The shelter doesn'seem to give out any info. They want you to come in to find out. I do have a call in to see if they will tell me if she's ok with other dogs. If I find out anything I will post it.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

I just spoke to the shelter before they were closing and was told that she has been pulled for a private adopter. I asked if she was going to rescue and the woman said - no she it is a private adopter.


----------

